# Big bicycle horn?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd like a big honking horn to carry around at the carnival haunt... not the little bike one that gives a pathetic little "bap" sound but a real horn that goes honk. Like a Harpo Marx horn. What the hell are they called in the first place, and where do I look for one?


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Like this? http://cgi.ebay.com/TRUMPET-TRADITI...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item439a4df84d


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You may want to check into places that carry supplies for clowns. I think what your looking for is an old fashion automotive horn.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you dig up Harpo, you may get a free one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I did a Google search using "Harpo horn" as the term. Got hits on costume shops, but most places showed it as "sold out".

This one may still have it in stock, but I don't know anything about the company:

http://www.arlenescostumes.com/catalog.asp?prodid=528583&showprevnext=1


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I did the same thing ... found one on a different site for a few $$$$ less.

http://www.halloweencostumeideas.com/clown-costume-horn.html

Good luck!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think BD's right... it's probably an old car horn I'm thinking about. Bigger, with a deeper tone. There's a carnival supply house in town, I'll check with them about their clown supplies (that just sounds weird) and hopefully avoid mail delays.

Thanks folks!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'v seen them at antique store for pretty cheap depending on condition


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I picked one up at Harbor Freight a few years ago. It is about 12 inches long, brass, with a large black bulb. My server isn't letting me search Harbor Freight right now, but I found this link for you. It seems the term to search for is "bulb horn"

http://www.worldmusicalinstruments.com/c-28-bulb-horn.aspx


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aha!!! A taxi horn, that's what it must be! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey, I found those exact same horns on Amazon from a seller called ActiveMusician. About 4 or 5 bucks less than the other place. Ordered one, should get it next week. Groovy. If anybody needs a honk-horn for your clown room, check 'em out, there's still time!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

There is one on a golf cart i just bought,its chrome with a big squeeze bulb and vey loud,it came from a bike shop,try looking there.good luck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We saw a couple big horns at some antique shops while we were in Gettysburg.


----------

